# 52 Inch



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

What brand bows offer the best 52 inch recurve?Looking at about 50lbs.Thanks


----------



## sfbandit (Oct 25, 2009)

bear


----------



## littlelefty (Aug 18, 2009)

Don't know if it is the best, or even still out there, but I have a Nirk Rebel that says AMO 52". I've not measured, but think it may be shorter since it takes a 46" string.
Anyway, and I'll not get this correct, but Nirk is/was a Martin product, and I think I saw the Rebel on Martin's site a year ago or so in their Howatt line. I'm not sure it is still there, but there are used ones out there.


----------



## Carbon Jack (Jan 1, 2011)

Have you shot a short recurve before? If not you should before purchasing. Finger pinch and instability along with slow arrow speed is all I get out of them. Nothing under 60 inches seems to work for me and I only draw 27"

Try before you buy when going that short.

Jack


----------



## sidekick (Feb 10, 2006)

What Carbon Jack said. I wanted a 52" bow til I got one. Could hardly shoot two in a row in the same place, let alone a group. I'm sure there are those who can, but I'm not one. 60" + for me from now on.


----------



## Carbon Jack (Jan 1, 2011)

The short recurve has got to be the sexiest bow around, and I'm always drawn to them. Trouble is, I can't shoot them at all but they sure do call to me. I think they look great. They just don't shoot great. I understand your desire to own one. Maybe you should not be discouraged by us but go buy one and learn for yourself. Maybe you will shoot it well and love the thing. Or maybe you'll hate it. Either way you will learn something. If you plan to be in this game for a long time such experience in valuable. One should make bad bow choices along the way.

God knows I sure have. It's annoying to get a dog, but you do learn.

Jack


----------



## Cougar59 (Feb 23, 2005)

Not trying to rob the thread but are the Bear Kodiak Magnums that difficult to shoot? Every one I've seen are 52". I was half interested in acquiring one until this thread started.


----------



## Carbon Jack (Jan 1, 2011)

Cougar59 said:


> Not trying to rob the thread but are the Bear Kodiak Magnums that difficult to shoot? Every one I've seen are 52". I was half interested in acquiring one until this thread started.


They are awful to shoot but they look cool. A bad shooter will not notice how twitchy they are because he can't group his arrows anyway. But an experienced shooter, or a target shooter will end up crying. Plus they are slow - very slow. To shorten any trad bow is to slow it down. You are making the limbs travel too far for the job required. Longer limbs do not move as far upon drawing, they store energy better. 

Jack


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

I have a few short bows. A 48" Bear Super Magnum,a 50" Browning Cobra I,a 52" Browning Nomad Stalker...a few 54" & 56" bows. The Bear shoots great for me as does the 52" Nomad Stalker. The 50" Cobra I gives me fits for some reason. But to be fair,I really haven't worked with it a whole lot. The 52" Kodiak Magnum is another nice shooting bow...for me. Everyone is differant,though


----------



## Pikkuhannu (Apr 3, 2009)

If you want short recurve with no finger pinch, i would suggest these horsebows. 
I have Grozer TRH laminated turkish bow, 48". No finger pinch, very fast and light, and you can draw over 30" easy. :wink:


----------



## Carbon Jack (Jan 1, 2011)

Pikkuhannu said:


> If you want short recurve with no finger pinch, i would suggest these horsebows.
> I have Grozer TRH laminated turkish bow, 48". No finger pinch, very fast and light, and you can draw over 30" easy. :wink:


How does your 48 inches differ from ours? Such a length has to have a sharp angle at the fingers. Sharp, steep angle means finger pinch. Unless, of course, you only draw 20 inches.

I think maybe you just like your short bow and are satisfied with the results. (nothing wrong with this) But all short bows have finger pinch - it's simple geometry.

No offence Pikkuhannu, but most would draw your bow and not like what it does to their fingers. Especially those pulling over 27 inches.

Jack


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

short bows will outshoot most shooters.

a 52" k-mag









a 52" Pearson Mach 1

















a 51" Pearson Hawk









Even a 48" Pearson Ambusher can stack arrows when I do my part (15yds BROADHEADS)











short bows can shoot. Can you? Thats the question


----------



## Carbon Jack (Jan 1, 2011)

No. I cannot shoot short bows. I average 252 at the 300 Round indoors but could not group as you depict with a short bow if my life depended on it.

Now I must admit to liking that last bow you show, the simple lines of the 48" Ambush. I see that bow in my weight somewhere and I take the plunge again. Some guys never learn. LOL

Jack


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

I wont pretend to be able to shoot a good 300 round with them. They are not forgiving, for sure. But when I do my part, they do theirs.

fyi, that ambusher weighs just 18 ounces, with the string  I love carrying that bow when stillhunting


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

The best short bows are the horsebow as Pikkuhannu suggests, this is My Saluki Turk, great little Bow and no finger pinch issues and I can shoot it accurately, first week I got it I picked up 3rd place in Recurve Div in a National champs tourney.


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

steve morley said:


> The best short bows are the horsebow as Pikkuhannu suggests, this is My Saluki Turk, great little Bow and no finger pinch issues and I can shoot it accurately, first week I got it I picked up 3rd place in Recurve Div in a National champs tourney.


Is it because those bows and others like it are static ended that stacking and subsequent finger pinch are much less the issue in shooting them? I could see where that would allow the string angle to lessen at full draw. 

I've pulled on one such design but not shot it, otherwise, with my draw 62" is about a low as I can reasonably shoot.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

I have to add that I own many different bows and several Saluki's and shooting these little Bows put the biggest smile on my face, I call them my Historical compound, very quick Bows :smile:


----------

